# Is clomid legal?



## blj98gt (Feb 1, 2004)

I have my second cycle ready but I'm going to hold off until I get some clomid for my post cycle.  I got ripped off last time i bought clomid for my source.  So my buddy told me about this website where i could get some for a pretty good price.  I was just wondering if clomid is legal or not to buy.  I just don't want any problems with shipping.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Stay domestic and you wont have any problems, research sites have it all over the net.

Not it is not "legal" but its considered grey area because its not a controlled substance, its a prescription drug. If it were OTC to anyone then people wouldn't be using 6OXO.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 1, 2004)

its not scheduled...that pretty much means it aint legal to have it....but there is no punishment for possession of it...


----------

